# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Bashkia Vlore

## NBAlbania

Cili mendoni do te jete Kryetari i Bashkise se Vlores?

----------


## Brari

do deshiroja alimerkon te jete kryetar..e te marre fundi stalinoizmi terbaciot envero hysni kapo luizo caushist nje here e mire ne vlore..

po mafia eshte shum e forte..

----------


## PRI-LTN

O Brar, i ka marre masat Pëtua per te mos i humbur zgjedhjet. U dogj njehere me udheheqesin e tij spiritual Mezan Malajn, tani nuk do gaboje me dhe do ti fitoje me cdo kusht zgjedhjet.

----------


## Brari

fituan vampiret ne vlore..
fituan ata qe ja dhjet fishuan varrezat vlores e vete u bene  pronar gratacielash e bordellosh..

bravo vlora..

----------


## DiGiTeX

Ne vlore fitoj me i mire.

Vete vlonjat ja dhane voten djalit te tyre dhe atij qe e meritonte me shume se cdo tjeter.

Vlora tregoj dhe njher se ska vdekur por akoma ka force te tregoj grushtin atyre qe mundohet ta shkaterojne.

VSS!

----------


## thorgal

Nuk fiton Gjika ne Vlore , *ne Vlore humb Berisha bashke me mashtrimet e tij per TECin* dhe me vjen keq se Alimerko e meriton shume here me teper te jete kryebashkiaku i atij vendi  

Ky eshte edhe shkrimi i fundit ketu

----------


## DiGiTeX

HaHAHAHAHAHHA papillon me vjen keq qe humbet lal dhe sigurisht qe humbet me ate rezultat mbi 60 % PS me shume se mazhoranca  :buzeqeshje: 

I urojme Z.Shpetim Gjika nje mireqeverisje ne dhe suksese ne detyren e tij te rendesishme 4 vjecare.

VSS!

----------


## Lioness

> Nuk fiton Gjika ne Vlore , *ne Vlore humb Berisha bashke me mashtrimet e tij per TECin* dhe me vjen keq se Alimerko e meriton shume here me teper te jete kryebashkiaku i atij vendi  
> 
> Ky eshte edhe shkrimi i fundit ketu


Papillon, se pari me vjen keq qe ke vendosur te largohesh.

Por dua te ritheksoj ate qe the ti.  Vlora i dha voten te djathtes ne 2005.  Dhe cfare i pame deri tani?  Eshte folur ne kete forum per keto probleme. 

Une sinqerisht qe nuk besoj se ne 1 vit e gjysem do ndodhin mrekulli, por kur nuk mban nje premtim per nje cope referendumi, atehere c'mund te presesh per te tjerat.  

Ti Brari, qe e paske postuar 3 here postimin se s'te dilte nje here, vetem kaq kam per te thene per ty:  Me vjen mire vetem per nje gje nese Rama fitoi/fiton ne Tirane apo e majta fiton dukshem ne Shqiperi ...  mbase e qep gojen dhe i le vlonjatet atje ku jane, kur do rrish e te shash tani Tirane e me rradhe.  
Turp te te vije, se s'ke muhabet tjeter.  Vlonjatet kane hequr e do heqin, e mbi kurrizin tone do i heqim, buken tone hame kur i thone, s'ia kemi marre borxh asnjerit.  
Mbase fiton PS ne Tirane dhe dua te shoh se si do llafosesh per tiranasit. 

PS: Se mos e ve ne dyshim ndonje, por jam e djathte, ama ca njerez te "majtosin" me zorr.

----------


## Brari

lioness..


the se mamaja jote nuk u lejua te votoje.. 

ky eshte perdhunim ne te drejten elementare..

por ty sic duket ste ben pershtypje.. sic nuk te ka bere pershtypje perdhunimi i Lek Cokut nga Luiza..
Nuk ja hoqa une te drejten e votes mamase tende..por ata kanibalet qe ti po imbron..
Ske hall Teci ti Liones jo.. po ke hall tjater.. 
Nuk shkeputesh dot nga rrufjanizmi..  nga servilizmi ndaj Luizave te Vlores e shokve te saje..
puna jote kjo.. 

Tu shtofshin bizneset oj cupe.. me Mafien e Vlores..se as hall Vlore ske jo..po aty e sheh vehten ne llogoren e tyre..
Te ngratet shushunja te PS-se kan kujtuar se mos mami Lioneses voton PD-ne..
jan gabuar..

----------


## xhori

brari  ky tifozlleku  yt  dhe  i disa  te tjereve  si ty  nuk  e  le shqiperin  te eci  perpara  ne politik  tifozlleku  eshte   si nje virus   
prandaj  shikoi  gjerat  me  me realitet
dhe  sa per Vloren   duhet te lash gojen  para se te flasesh
te marresh shembull nga populli i Vlores  qe kerkon ndryshime dhe jo si puna jote  
qe je tifoz  i PD  duhet te shikosh  interesat   e pergjithsheme  te  vendit
ashtu  si  beri populli i VLORES  qe  i dha voten   PD  ne  zgjedhjet  e kaluara
  dhe  doli i zhgenjyer   dhe kete radhe  votoi  per PS  kjo  eshte demokraci   dhe  jo  ajo  qe  thua  ti.ti je tifoz   dhe  kaq

----------


## Anisa_Itali

> fituan vampiret ne vlore..
> fituan ata qe ja dhjet fishuan varrezat vlores e vete u bene  pronar gratacielash e bordellosh..
> 
> bravo vlora..



Me falni per injorancen,por doja te dija kush jane keta vampirat qe fituan ne Vlore?
Dhe sa per varezat e vlores me mire mos te flasim sepse dihet kushe i mbushi ato me djem te rinje,dhe shkateroi nje qytet te tere sepse keshtu kishin vendosur politikanet e shqiperis qe qeverisnin ne ate kohe.Dhe sa per pronaret e gradacelace dihet kush jane,demokratet qe perleyen duart duke ju mare leket popullit pa patur asnje te drejte,dhe sa per gratacelat  e bordellod dihet kushe i hudheheq.Ata demokrat qe bene gjasme po denoni kriminelet dhe firmat piramidale,e mbasi njerezit filluan te mos e mbanin mendjen me atje,dolen hapur duke ndertuar gradacela e te tjera gjera.Ndoshta keni te drejte dhe e respektoje opinion tuaje,por per nje gje me vjen me te vertet keq qe ka akoma persona qe perdorin varezat dhe ate cka ndodhi ne vlore per ta njollosur kete qytetet,pa menduar qe me mijera familje humben femijet e tyre. E per cfare sepse PD e te tjere perdoren popullsin sikur te ishte mish per tope.E per sa i perket zgjedhjeve per mua mund te fitoje kushdo, mjafton qe te beje dicka per vloren dhe shqiperin ne pergjithesi.Me respekt ANISA

----------


## guernica

> Me falni per injorancen,por doja te dija kush jane keta vampirat qe fituan ne Vlore?
> Dhe sa per varezat e vlores me mire mos te flasim sepse dihet kushe i mbushi ato me djem te rinje,dhe shkateroi nje qytet te tere sepse keshtu kishin vendosur politikanet e shqiperis qe qeverisnin ne ate kohe.Dhe sa per pronaret e gradacelace dihet kush jane,demokratet qe perleyen duart duke ju mare leket popullit pa patur asnje te drejte,dhe sa per gratacelat  e bordellod dihet kushe i hudheheq.Ata demokrat qe bene gjasme po denoni kriminelet dhe firmat piramidale,e mbasi njerezit filluan te mos e mbanin mendjen me atje,dolen hapur duke ndertuar gradacela e te tjera gjera.Ndoshta keni te drejte dhe e respektoje opinion tuaje,por per nje gje me vjen me te vertet keq qe ka akoma persona qe perdorin varezat dhe ate cka ndodhi ne vlore per ta njollosur kete qytetet,pa menduar qe me mijera familje humben femijet e tyre. E per cfare sepse PD e te tjere perdoren popullsin sikur te ishte mish per tope.E per sa i perket zgjedhjeve per mua mund te fitoje kushdo, mjafton qe te beje dicka per vloren dhe shqiperin ne pergjithesi.Me respekt ANISA



pershendetje.jam italishte.nuk kam kuptuar shume mire cfare ty ke shkruar. mund te shkruaj ky ne italisht?
kupton?
shume faleminderit :Lulja3:

----------


## GJENERALI

siperfundim fitoi Gjika keshtuqe mbylleni debatin sikurse keni 3 dite qe keni mbyllur sondazhin me rezultatin qe ju ka dashur qejfi juve.

----------

